# Mäuseplage



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2019)

dieses Jahr haben sich Mäuse scheinbar sehr gut vermehrt.

In den letzten Tagen haben wir schon >15 Mäuse in der Werkstatt erwischt (weil die durchs Hundeloch in der Wand jetzt ins "warme" kommen), von den vielen von unseren Cocker schon seit Wochen sehr erfolgreich im Garten und den umliegenden Wiesen/Feldern jagt und vertilgt ganz zu schweigen

selbst "Mini-Igelchen" (Spitzmäuse) hab ich seit 3-4 Jahren massenhaft im Garten - und das obwohl es ja angeblich so wenig Insekten gibt

Habt ihr dieses Jahr auch so viele Nager in Haus und Garten?

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Sep. 2019)

Bei uns hab ich dieses Jahr noch keine Maus gesehen, unsere im Sommer verstorbene alte Katze hat immer gut aufgeräumt. Für die Zukunft haben wir einen neuen Tiger angeschafft, der muss das Mäuse fangen aber erst noch lernen.


----------



## blackbird (28. Sep. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft haben wir einen neuen Tiger angeschafft, ...Anhang anzeigen 211517



Der ist ja zuckersüß


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben ordentlich Wühlmäuse, die mich rund uns Haus ordentlich ärgern. Die Katzen schleppen ab und zu mal welche an, aber meine Vierbeiner sind da eher faul, fürchte ich … Ratten gab es leider etliche diese Saison, auch im Stall. Aber die haben wir mit Schlagfallen dezimiert, das hat erstaunlich gut geklappt. Zum Glück!


----------



## Ls650tine (28. Sep. 2019)

Ich könnte jetzt nicht behaupten, daß es mehr Mäuse gibt als in den letzten Jahren.  
Und unsere Katze hat ihren Spaß. Diesen Sommer hab ich nur 2 x die Lebendfalle für ihre Mitbringsel genötigt 

LG Tine


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Sep. 2019)

Mein Carlo will mit den gefangenen Mäusen immer nur bolzen, wofür die Phoebe so überhaupt kein Verständnis hat. Sie frisst die mit Hingabe, da guckt der Carlo dann immer sehr entsetzt.
Wenn ich die lebend mitgebrachten Mäuse seh, fang ich die ziemlich fix und kill sie gleich.


----------



## Anja W. (29. Sep. 2019)

Bei uns gibt es auch definitiv mehr Mäuse als die letzten Jahre. Auf der Terrasse haben wir viele Brand- und ein paar Rötelmäuse. Da sie aber nicht kaputt machen und nicht ins Haus kommen, dürfen sie bleiben. Ab und zu jagt die Nachbars Katze durch das Beet. Ich habe aber noch nie gesehen, dass sie eine Maus fängt. Vor dem Terrassenfenster stehen 3 Kübel unterschiedlicher Größe. Im Größten wohnt eine Brandmaus unter dem Agapantus. Ich finde es fast meditativ die Maus zu beobachten: Ziegelstein. kleiner Blumentopf, mittlerer Blumentopf, großer Blumentopf, und wieder zurück, mittlerer Blumentopf, kleiner Blumentopf, Ziegelstein, Terrasse... nach 1er Minute wieder von vorn... Ziegelstein.... 

Leider haben wir jetzt auch Hausmäuse im Dach sitzen. Sie laufen abends immer die Hauswand neben der Terrassentür runter. Ich habe den Eingang oben aber noch nicht gefunden. Auf dem Dachboden sind sie auch nicht. Sie müssen irgendwo dazwischen sitzen. Wenn ich auch nur das kleinste Anzeichen auf dem Boden sehe, stelle ich die Lebendfalle auf. 

Spitzmäuse haben wir seit einigen Jahren leider nicht mehr.  Früher waren sie manchmal am Igelfutter zu sehen.

Schönen Sonntag
Anja


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Sep. 2019)

Hei, bei uns gibt es in erster Linie Spitzmäuse.
Da sie auch in meinem Gewächshaus ihr Unwesen treiben und auch Jungpflanzen abknabbern, möchte ich sie da nicht drin haben...
Sie haben ein Loch, von Außen und immer wenn ich das verschließe, ist am nächsten Tag ein neues Loch 10cm daneben...Lebenfalle ist gestellt, und wird 3x am TAg kontrolliert..aber so doof sind sie nicht...
Das sie an Igelfutter gehen..find ich interessant..vielleicht kann man sie damit ködern?
Ob vielleicht Katzenfutter auch geht? Da könnte ich meine Schwester um ein Bröckelchen bitten, bzw. ihr die Restdose geben...soviel braucht man ja davon nicht.
In der Garage hatten wir auch schon welche..muß echt nicht sein.irgendwann sind die __ Spinnen auch mal leer...aber ihre Verdaung ließ darauf schließen, das sie immer genug fanden....da hat die Lebendfalle ohne Ködera allerdings genutzt und ich konnte damals 5 Stück auswildern.
Köder sind halt so eine Sache..wie mit __ Schnecken lockt man evt. noch mehr Getier in den Raum, wo sie nicht sein sollen...

Im Juli,als ich irgendwas im Gemüsegarten gemacht habe, hat es neben der Brombeerhecke geraschelt...ein hübsches Mäuschen, mit großen Knopfaugen sammelte die schwarzen Blätter vom Birnbaum ein  und trug sie ins Mauseloch...Hab ihr lange zugesehen...sie war nicht wirklich scheu und lief auch ganz gemächlich umher...nicht so hektisch und in Eile, wie ich andere Mäuse kenne...
Auch die Statur war eine andere...ehr aufrecht??? statt langegezogen...hellbraun, nicht so schmutzigbraun.
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (29. Sep. 2019)

Hab bei uns noch nie eine Maus gesehen. Nur selten mal beim Unkraut jäten ein Loch, wo ich nicht weiss, von wem. Wir haben hier ein paar Katzen, die durch die Gegend tigern, die eine scheißt mir ständig ins Tomatenbeet. 
Dafür hab ich bei Kompost umwerfen vor zwei Jahren mal ein Rattennest ausgegraben. Meine Tochter hätte die am liebsten zu sich genommen und groß gezogen. Später sass die Mutter auf dem Kompost und hat mich mit großen Augen angesehen, ich hab es nicht übers Herz gebraucht, die kleinen zu killen. Hab sie neben den Kompost gelegt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2019)

Hi Monika,

die kleinen, bräunlichen "echten" Spitzmäuse sind ja keine Nagetiere, sondern Insektenfresser (allernächste Verwandte der Igel) gehen eigentlich nicht an Grünzeug
wie es mit den größeren, zu den Nagetieren zählenden grauen "Hausspitzmäusen" - den Namen halt nur wegen der langen , spitzen Schnauze haben - draußen aussieht weiß ich net (die gehen bei uns auch immer nur in die mit Woscht und Kiers bestücke Schnappfallen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2019)

Spitzmäuse gehen an das Katzenfutter. Ich musste den Napf aufbocken damit die da nicht dauern rein Springen. Der Moschusgeruch verleidet unserem Kater das Fressen dann.
Überrascht, zwitschern dann Spitzmäuse, was Mäuse nie machen. Sind ziemlich dreist und haben keine Angst vor der Katze.....eher respeckt....wenn die kommt dann weichen die kleinen "Marder". Erkennen kann man Spitzmäuse auch daran das diese Ihren Kot ein paar cm hoch an die Wand drücken. Frei nach dem Motto, je höher die ******* des so größer ist die Maus und somit ist das Revier besetzt.


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Sep. 2019)

Hei, ja ich weiß, aber auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Köder für die Lebendfalle, bin ich auf die Aussage gestoßen, das sie im Zoo zb. schwer zu halten sind und das sie außer Insekten und __ Schnecken auch Gras fressen müssen. Warum auch immer...
Ich hab sie auch schon als Familienzug im Komposthaufen gesehen..und ich sehe sie auch öfters durchs Gestrüpp tappsen. Langsam und schnüffelnd...als wären sie ähnlich blind wie ein Maulwurf...

Ja, letztes Jahr war ja ein Mastjahr..auch deshalb gibt es so viele Mäuse. Und der letzte und diesjährige warme Sommer und Winter tat sicherlich sein übriges...
VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Sep. 2019)

blackbird schrieb:


> Der ist ja zuckersüß



wie alle noch kleinen Tiere, er hat nur Blödsinn im Kopf, geht aber schon fein aufs Katzenklo. In ein paar Wochen werden wir ihn so nach und nach an das Leben im Freien gewöhnen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2019)

Bei Mäusen gibt es von mir keine Gnade. Wenn die mir unter die Augen laufen, ist deren Lebenszeit dramatisch begrenzt. Ratten hatte ich hier glücklicherweise noch keine. Aber die hätten hier auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Sep. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Bei Mäusen gibt es von mir keine Gnade. Wenn die mir unter die Augen laufen, ist deren Lebenszeit dramatisch begrenzt.



.....mit dir möchte ich keinen Ärger bekommen!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Sep. 2019)

Roland, ich bin absolut harmlos und handzahm


----------



## DbSam (29. Sep. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> geht aber schon fein aufs Katzenklo. In ein paar Wochen werden wir ihn so nach und nach an das Leben im Freien gewöhnen.


lol
Da fällt mir doch gleich wieder ein:
Unser Kater ist in den ersten Wochen seines Freilaufs immer wieder rein gekommen, um unbedingt im Katzenklo sein Geschäft zu erledigen.
Etwas später hat er dann (mit voller Blase) meiner Frau bei der Gartenarbeit zugesehen und wenn sie ein Stück gehäckelt und glatt gezogen hatte, dann wurde dieses augenblicklich dankbar als Katzenklo angenommen ...
Ist halt ein Tütenclown wie er im Buche steht ... 

Ansonsten ist er ein Jäger durch und durch. 
Fast täglich dürfen wir seine nächtlichen 'Speisereste' entfernen.
Da ist die dreimonatliche Wurmkur Pflicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Ratten hatte ich hier glücklicherweise noch keine. Aber die hätten hier auch keinen Spaß.



Rattus norvegicus hatte ich die letzten 35 Jahre bisher nur mal eine einzelne im Garten gesehen und dabei auch ne Flachschippe zu Hand

MfG Frank


----------



## jenso (30. Sep. 2019)

Wir wunderten uns einige Zeit lang, wer für den Schneckenfriedhof unter dem Steg verantwortlich ist Ich hab sie auch mal beim Baden erwischt. Irgend etwas muss aber passiert sein. Seit einiger Zeit gabe es keine Sichtung mehr.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## gecko73 (1. Okt. 2019)

Haben letztes Jahr einen Resthof gekauft...
Der Garten, Wiesen, Felder, Wege.... alles von Mäusen durchlöchert.... komme vom Land, aber soviel habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Fange täglich in der Scheune (steht ein Womo drin) 2 Mäuse.... eine Spitzmaus und eine Feldmaus....


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2019)

gecko73 schrieb:


> Der Garten, Wiesen, Felder, Wege.... alles von Mäusen durchlöchert..


Bei mir sind es überwiegend die Wühlmäuse, die alles wegfressen, was ich am Liebsten mag ( Rosen, __ Tulpen usw. )
Den Rasen ruiniert mir dann noch der Maulwurf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Okt. 2019)

jenso schrieb:


> Wir wunderten uns einige Zeit lang, wer für den Schneckenfriedhof unter dem Steg verantwortlich ist Ich hab sie auch mal beim Baden erwischt. Irgend etwas muss aber passiert sein. Seit einiger Zeit gabe es keine Sichtung mehr.
> Gruß
> Jens
> Anhang anzeigen 211547Anhang anzeigen 211548


HI Jens,

da kannste aber froh sein das das Ratti wohl nem Beutegreifer (oder jemanden mit Schippe in der Hand) übern Weg gelaufen ist bevor es zur Familengründung im Garten kam

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (3. Okt. 2019)

Nur noch mal für die, die es immer noch nicht wissen: SPITZMÄUSE SIND KEINE NAGETIERE und sind nicht mit den echten Mäusen verwandt. Sie sind Insektenfresser und gehören zu den GESCHÜTZEN Arten. Sie knabbern keine Pflanzen an und nagen auch keine Löcher in Schuppenwände!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYA8YsuKT-E_


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Okt. 2019)

Draußen bzw. im Hof dürfen die bei uns auch weiter sein. Damit hab ich kein Problem. Wenn die aber von den Katzen ins Haus getragen werden, und sich dann dort versuchen zu verstecken bzw. aufzuhalten, dann ist es mit der Freundschaft schlagartig vorbei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Okt. 2019)

Christine schrieb:


> Nur noch mal für die, die es immer noch nicht wissen: SPITZMÄUSE SIND KEINE NAGETIERE und sind nicht mit den echten Mäusen verwandt. Sie sind Insektenfresser .......  nagen auch keine Löcher in Schuppenwände!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Löcher in Kartons nagen sie aber schon und das auch ganz schön schnell wenn man ein Spitzmausnest mit Kleinen im Kompost aushebt und erst Mal vorsorglich darin zwischenlagert weil Mama stiften ging. Kaum wars wieder was ruhiger war die mutter am Karton und schrederte in net mal 20 Sek. ein Loch in die Kartonecke, macht sich ins ehemalige Nest, die kleinen bissen sich ähnlich wie Prozesseionsspinnerraupen hintereinader fest und Mutter schleppte die ganze 8 köpfige Kolonne weg in ein neues Versteck


----------



## laurgas (3. Okt. 2019)

in meiner wohnung habe ich keine mäuse aber bei meinen kanninchen und hennen.stören mich nicht.die maulwürfe sind zur zeit sehr aktiv,jeden tag mindenstens 5 neue hügel.sammle die erde ein und verwende sie im garten.allerdings haben mir die mäuse die schnürschenkel meiner gartenstiefel gefressen.kann ich verkraften!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2019)

Hallöchen,

dieses Jahr ist es besonders heftig mit den Mäusen und Ratten. Bei mir haben die Biester den Teichwall in Beschlag genommen und buddeln da ihre Gänge 
Zum Glück sind unsere beiden Jagdhunde besonders scharf auf das Viehzeug; meine Bracke hat vor zwei Wochen ihre "Zwischenprüfung" bestanden und hat abends im Tauchgang eine Ratte aus dem kleinen Teich geholt und gekillt  
Die "Gesellenprüfung" bestand dann zwei Tage später aus einer fetten Taube... 

Die Mäuse und Ratten fressen den armen Vögelchen alles Futter aus den Häusschen und Spendern, da darf der Hund sich ruhig dran austoben.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Okt. 2019)

Heute im Spiegel
https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/ges...use-und-loest-grosseinsatz-aus-a-1291563.html


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Nov. 2019)

Hei, bei uns haben sich jetzt auchnoch Feldmäuse angesiedelt.
Total niedliche Tierchen, mit großen Ohren, possierlichem Verhalten und tagaktiv.
Das erste Tier am Futterhaus war auch so ein Mäuschen. Das die den Vögeln das ganze Futter wegfressen hab ich jetzt keine Angst, aber Mäuse vermehren sich halt besser, wenn sie immer gut im Futter stehen..das find ich jetzt nicht so doll...auch das noch mehr angelockt werden, muß nicht sein.
Was mir noch weniger gefällt, ist das sie an der Terasse wo wir den Rasen betreten viele Löcher gegraben haben und man einzubrechen droht. Außerdem wühlen sie mir die Erde hinter der Natursteinmauer raus auf den Gehsteig...find ich jetzt auch nicht so doll, Die Steine wurden zwar trocken aufgesetzt und dann erst hinterfüllt, damit da nix zusammenrutschen kann, aber eine dosierung ist vorhanden...ich weiß auch nicht...aber wird schon halten.
Ich würde die Mäuse auch gerne vertreiben und versuche es halt mit Löcher mit Kieselsteinen auffüllen...aber 2 Tage später ist direkt daneben ein neues Loch...auch blöd. Man könnte auch versuchen stark duftende Kräuter in die Gänge zu legen.
Knoblauchöl soll angeblich helfen und möglichst viel auf den Gängen rumtrampeln.
Vonmiraus können sie bleiben, aber nicht ausgerechnet da, wo sie was kaputt machen können...Fallen werde ich keine stellen oder Köder legen, weil wenn ich 2 umbringe kommen 10 neue aus dem Feld nach...die Lektion hab ich schon ganz am Anfang hier lernen müssen...zwecklos...
Hoffe nur das sie das Huntavirus nicht tragen. Davor habe ich größten Respekt...
VG Monika


----------



## laurgas (9. Nov. 2019)

ich hab hühner und kaninchen,da sind natürlich mäuse und ratten nicht weit weg.ich lass ihnen ihre freude ,sie stören mich nicht.schlimmer sind schon die marder:2 tote hasen und ein abgebissener kabel bei meinem auto ist nicht unbedingt erfreulich.ich hoffe,das wars und die marder verziehen sich wieder.den einzigen noch lebenden hasen lass ich nur mehr laufen,wenn ich zu hause bin.er nimmt es mir übel,ist allerdings für seinen schutz.wie schon erwähnt,die mäuse und ratten stören mich nicht.lebe in freier landschaft,da gehören sie dazu.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Nov. 2019)

Ich bin ja auch sehr tierlieb, aber die Plage wächst einem über den Kopf.
Wenn ich am Morgen das Futterhäuschen für die Vögel auffülle und Körnersäcke aufhänge, sind die am nächsten Tag aufgefressen.
Und das waren mit Sicherheit nicht die Vögel, denn die Säcke sind teilweise so aufgenagt, dass die nur noch am seidenen Faden hängen.
Jetzt am Samstag war wieder eine Ratte am bzw. im Teich nur leider hat mein Hund die dieses Mal nicht erwischt.
Eine Maus hatte es sich sogar zwischen meinem Teichequipment in der Garage gemütlich gemacht, das muss ich nicht haben dass mir so ein Tier entgegenspringt.
Also: Hund jagen lassen und hoffen, dass die Population dezimiert wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2019)

Hi Ida,

bei uns werden seit 2 Wochen die Meisenknödel geklaut. Regelmäßig  liegt die befüllbare Metallspirale morgens unterm __ Ginkgo am Boden und die Knödel darin sind fort. Mistviecher von Waschbären.

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Nov. 2019)

Hei, eine Fettstange wurde auch gewaltsam aus dem Säckchen gehackt oder gebissen.
Das war kein Vogel...außer ein großer...der nicht pickt, sondern Löcher ins Netz reißt.
Hab die Säckchen jetzt mal an einen Faden gehängt, damit niemand am Baumstamm hoch kann...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (13. Nov. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei uns werden seit 2 Wochen die Meisenknödel geklaut. Regelmäßig  liegt die befüllbare Metallspirale morgens unterm __ Ginkgo am Boden und die Knödel darin sind fort. Mistviecher von Waschbären.



Frank, das machen aber nicht nur die Waschbären. Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen "Knödelboy", so ein rundes Ding für ungefähr 10 Knödel, am Wochenendhaus aufgehängt. Einmal haben wir ihn ca. 5m weiter auf dem Weg gefunden. Beim zweiten Mal war er ganz weg. Wir haben das ganze Grundstück abgesucht... nix. Den muss ein Tier sogar über den Zaun geschleppt haben. Waschbären gibt es dort nicht, jedenfalls hatte in in den letzten Jahren keine auf der Wildkamera. Es kommen nur Eichhörnchen , Marder oder Rabenvögel inkl. Kolkraben in Betracht.


----------



## jolantha (13. Nov. 2019)

Bei mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob Wühlmäuse ----
    
oder Maulwurf
      
bei mir findet gerade die absolute Verwüstung statt


----------



## Anja W. (23. Jan. 2020)

Wir haben seit Weihnachten 10 Mäuse von unserem Dachboden umgesiedelt. Jetzt haben wir seit letztem Wochenende Ruhe. Mal sehen, wie lange es anhält. Die Mäuse laufen senkrecht an der verklinkerten Außenwand hoch.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Jan. 2020)

Hei, gratuliere..bei uns auf dem Dachboden sind zum Glück zur Zeit keine...

Aber in der 50m langen Natursteinmauer...arrg...
Sie wühlen mir die Schotter/sandmischung unter den Steinen raus.
Letzte Woche hab ich 3 Eimer wieder hinter die Mauer geschaufelt.
Und sie beißen mir das gelbe __ Steinkraut ab...
Hab jetzt was gesehen, was da angeblich helfen soll ist stinkender Schnaps...
Aber was zum Teufel ist stinkender Schnaps?
Hier im Filmchen unten wird die Methode beschrieben...
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/wuehlmaeuse
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Jan. 2020)

Das ist ein frommer Wunsch, dass das gegen die Wühlmäuse wirklich hilft und sie vertreibt. Selbst mit Holunderblätterjauche (das stinkigste, was mir bisher unter kam. Dagegen ist Brennnesseljauche ein wahrer Parfümduft). Hab das alles schon durch. Interessiert die überhaupt nicht. Das einzige, was bisher bei uns erfolgreich war, sind Giftköder in den Gängen in Verbindung mit einem Spaten zum Totschlagen.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Jan. 2020)

Hei, hab noch Rattenköder...aber die haben wir damals dann doch nicht gebraucht..der Nachbar war schneller...War ganz schlimm damals...weil bei uns nebenan ein Supermarkt mit Metzgereiabteilung war...
Mittlerweile legt die Gemeinde wieder Köder in die Kanalisation.
Kann man die auch nehmen?
Vergiften is eigentlich nicht mein Ding..Vertreiben wär mir bedeutend lieber...
Ich versuch das auch mit Schnaps...wir trinken das Zeug eh nicht und einiges an Geschenken steht noch im Keller...nur was is stinkender Schnaps?
Obstler und Willi ehr nicht.
Ansonsten is das ja auch nicht grad billig, wenn man ihn kaufen muß...
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Jan. 2020)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, allerdings mit wirklich geruchsintensiven Sorten aus der geerbten Hausbar von den Eltern. Hab den Schnaps auch literweise nicht nur schluckweise verteilt. Auch Brennspiritus ist gescheitert. Der hilft allerdings hervorragend gegen Ameisenplagen und schadet den Pflanzen nicht.
Obstler oder Willi riechen viel zu harmlos. Darüber lachen sich die Mäuse vielleicht tot, sonst aber nix. Schenk den lieber an jemanden weiter, dann machst damit wenigstens noch Freude.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Feb. 2020)

Haha, schaut Euch mal die Mausefallen bei Norma am 24.2. 2020 an
Für alle die gerne die Mäuse lebend fangen möchten zum wieder auswildern...
Da muß man aber alle habe Tage mal nachgucken, ob schon wer im Eimer sitzt...
VG Monika


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Feb. 2020)

Stell doch eine Schale Wasser und Futter mit rein.


----------



## Anja W. (18. Feb. 2020)

Hier gibt es kein Norma und im Internet sehe ich nur die übliche Käfigfalle und eine Plastikfalle, die wir auch schon hatten und die nicht funktioniert. Die Käfigfalle stellen wir immer abends auf dem Dachboden auf. Morgens gucke ich und nehme sie mit Inhalt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit. Am Dorfrand (dort, wo die Schleiereulen sind ) setze ich die Maus dann raus. Das Ganze ist dieses Jahr schon ein wenig zur Routine geworden


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2020)

Also so eine Mäuseplage im Portemonnaie würde mich überhaupt nicht stören 
Und die andere Mäuseplage ist doch garnicht so schlimm wenn man einigen Wissenschaftlern glaubt kommt bald ne Eiszeit und dann habt ihr wenigstens warme Kleidung und was zu essen. 
Man muss sich die Welt doch nur schön malen. 
Also legt los und zieht den Mäusen das Fell über die Ohren.  Wird bestimmt der nächste reiser auf der fashion week


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also legt los und zieht den Mäusen das Fell über die Ohren. Wird bestimmt der nächste reiser auf der fashion week


So ein in Lebertran ausgegerbtes Mäusefellchen ist zwar wunderschön weich und glänzend, aber leider hauchdünn und klitzeklein, mehr für Schmuck geeignet. Aber dafür schnell fertig Ich hab das tatsächlich mal gemacht, mit der ersten von unseren Katzen erlegten Maus.



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Aber was zum Teufel ist stinkender Schnaps?


So die Richtung Gin oder Absinth*) vermutlich. Hauptsache, thujonhaltig, also evtl. auch ein alkoholischer Auszug aus Rainfarn. Der Alkohol ist eher das Lösungsmittel, wirkt aber in Verbindung mit Thujon (Bestandteil der ätherischen Öle der betreffenden Pflanzen) eventuell als Nervengift. Gut möglich, dass das empfindliche Tiere mit feinem Geruchsinn ernsthaft abschreckt. Auf jeden Fall riecht es wirklich übel. 
*) natürlich nicht den scheissteuren und thujonreduzierten Edelbrand, sondern einen billigen hochkonzentrierten Auszug, gerne auch mit Brennspiritus. Ich würde Lappen damit tränken und in die Löcher stopfen.
Das hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleum_animale_foetidum_crudum stinkt auch.   Aber ob sich das in Schnaps löst?


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2020)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber ob sich das in Schnaps löst?


Das zeugs verfliegt so schnell, bestell schon mal nen Tankwagen um einen Geruchserfolg zu erzielen. Und dann schön genüsslich eine  dann hast auch erstmal alles schön umgegraben. 
Es gab wohl auch schon Experten die es.mit einem Gemisch aus Atze- Sauerstoff und anschließendem ausräuchern probiert haben


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist dieses Jahr schon ein wenig zur Routine geworden


Mach mal einen roten Streifen auf die Maus.....die läuft vielleicht auch schon routiniert nach Hause.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Feb. 2020)

Also ich fände jetzt ein Schleifchen an den Schwanz hübscher 
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Feb. 2020)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> schon wer im Eimer sitzt.



... die hüpfen mit Leichtigkeit aus dem Eimer wieder raus, sogar wenn sie von Katz schon malträtiert waren ...


----------



## Anja W. (19. Feb. 2020)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Also ich fände jetzt ein Schleifchen an den Schwanz hübscher



Fände ich auch. Aber vielleicht sind die Eulen dann irritiert. 
Allerdings bezweifele ich, dass die Mäuse ca. 800 m zurück laufen. Mit 3 Höfen dazwischen, wo sie mit Sicherheit zu fressen mehr finden, als hier.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also so eine Mäuseplage im Portemonnaie würde mich überhaupt nicht stören



Hi Rene,

meine __ Kröten sind wegen Monaten Krankengeld immer auf Wanderschaft, da gibts leider auch nie ne Plage in der Geldkatze

im Garten sind die Wühlmäuse wieder mal sehr aktiv. 2 der __ Sommerflieder und meinen schönen rot-gelben __ Besenginster hatten sie letzte Woche auf dem Gewissen

MfG Frank


----------



## Cycleman007 (23. Feb. 2020)

Moin, 
stimmt, letzten Sommer war es sehr krass mit den Mäusen. Wir wohnen hier am Waldrand des Deisters seit fast 2,5 Jahren. Alle Nachbarn sagen (trotz Waldrandlage), dass sie so viele Mäuse noch nie erlebt hätten (und die wohnen hier tw. schon viele Jahrzehnte). Ich wusste mir ab August keinen anderen Rat mehr, als Fallen aufzustellen, denn die liefen über die Terrasse etc. Sieht meine Mutter die, kommt sie nie wieder zu Besuch, NIE wieder  ;-)
Bei hundert habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Wir wollten uns so oder so einen Kater anschaffen, der mittlerweile auch eingezogen ist. Oscar findet es großartig hier. Seit ca. Anfang Januar fängt er keine mehr, die meisten scheinen nun weg oder in der Winterruhe (oder unterm Dach). Die Nachbarn sind hellauf begeistert, dass er so "aktiv" ist. 
Schlimmer ist aber ehrlich gesagt, dass vom Wald eben im Sommer auch mal ne Wanderratte kommt und sich im Teich abkühlt. Ich habe zweimal beobachten können, dass die Jagd auf Goldis gemacht haben. Naja, dieses Jahr wird Oscar schon "groß" sein  

Grüße


----------



## Anja W. (23. Feb. 2020)

Sieht Du auch Hausmäuse auf der Terrasse? Bei uns huschen da nur die Brandmäuse tagsüber rum. Davon hatten wir aber noch nicht eine im Haus. Die Hausmäuse habe ich bisher nur mal abends an der Wand hoch laufen sehen ober eben auf dem Dachboden eingefangen.


----------



## Cycleman007 (23. Feb. 2020)

Es waren Brand-, Haus- und Spitzmäuse. Brandmäuse sind ja Überträger vom Hanta-Virus.


----------



## Anja W. (24. Feb. 2020)

Spitzmäuse haben wir seit 2 -3 Jahren nicht mehr 

Bei uns ist so viel tolles Getier, dass es von allen möglichen Infektionserregern wimmelt. Da ist es eh selbstverständlich, sich an so ein paar kleine Hygienemaßnahmen zu halten. Hauptsache, man weiß darum.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Feb. 2020)

Die hier war vor 14 Tagen da, ich erwischte sie mit der Kamera keine 4 m entfernt vom Küchenfenster.
.


----------



## kohaku12 (24. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

welche Art von Maus ist das?

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2020)

kohaku12 schrieb:


> Hallo Eva-Maria,
> 
> welche Art von Maus ist das?
> 
> Gruß  Heinz


Bin zwar nicht Eva-Maria, aber ich denke " Rötelmaus "


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2020)

Wir sind ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um eine Wühlmaus handelte.
Sie hat im Hangbeet enorm gewütet. Nachdem sie in die Falle gegangen war,
war schlagartig Ruhe im Hangbeet.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Feb. 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDjPu1Lm6l0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR1DK453r6Tb_RP6eOV1WnU4ni7ypjIqHe1wW05IDPfnj9AAvzBu2jCf3-g_


----------



## jolantha (8. März 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wir sind ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um eine Wühlmaus handelte.


Eva, Rötelmäuse gehören ebenfalls zur Familie der Wühlmäuse , das ist die Waldwühlmaus . 
Nicht ganz so schädlich wie die normale Wühlmaus, weil sie keine Wurzeln annagt. 
Dafür soll sie aber Überträger des Hantavirus sein. 
( Ich wollte lediglich die Frage von kohaku 12 beantworten )


----------



## laurgas (8. März 2020)

die hälfte meiner wiese ist untertunnelt,der rest ist voller maulwurfshügel.im sommer,wenn alles wieder schön grün ist,merkt man kaum was.herbst und frühjahr ist am schlimmsten.kann damit leben.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> im sommer,wenn alles wieder schön grün ist


Sollte wohl eher ,wenn alles schön trocken ist ....,heißen ! Jedenfalls kann ich das beobachten !
Die mögen keine Wassertunnel , auch hat der Maulwurf keine Schwimmflügel ,sind seine Schaufeln !


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Aug. 2020)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2020)

Hi Gisela,

so ein "Rasenmäher" bräuchte jahrhunderte um meine Wiese kurz zu mähen, lol

in letzter Zeit sorgt  unser exellenter Mäusefänger wieder für ne ordentliche Ausdünnung der Garten-Nager, jetzt wo sie wegen Futtermangel (haben Muttern komplettes Möhren-/Salatbeet vertilgt ), dem überall vertrockneten Grünzeug und den nun längeren sichtbaren Wegen zur Vogelfutterstelle besser auszumachen sind. 2-3 sind täglich dran(und dabei ist Weiez - ist  nur unser Dorfname -  Katz ein dicker Hund - der "ruft" einen aber  wenigstens auch sofort wenn er unterm Blumentopf-/kübel /Erdesack /Trittplatte, Biotonne ect. eine geortet hat und er das Hindernis net selber verrücken/umschmeißen  kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (19. Aug. 2020)

Moin,

dieses Jahr habe ich bislang erst eine Maus auf der Terrasse umherflitzen sehen, mal abgesehen von dem Wühlmausleichen die gerne mal auf dem Rasen verteilt werden 
Sagt man nicht, dass Mäuse dann da sind wenn keine Ratten vor Ort sind und umgekehrt? 
Scheint wohl in dem Fall zu stimmen, 14 dieser Biester gingen diese Saison bereits über den Jordan, 5 davon auf das Konto der Hunde.
Schön wäre jetzt ein super strenger Winter, der den alten und schwachen Viechern den Garaus macht


----------



## Paga1 (20. Aug. 2020)

Bei mir leben die knirpse unter der Terrasse im Garten, wurden nur durch Zufall gefunden... Nun wundert es mich nicht das ich jedes Mal wenn ich im Garten bin __ Zecken hab auch wenn ich nur zum Gemüsebet gehe.... Scheinbar lieben die __ parasiten mein Blut, da mein Mann kein einziges von den Zecken hat auch wenn er sich in die Wiese legt... Kann ich da was machen ohne die Maus Kolonie zu dezimieren?
LG Renata


----------



## Anja W. (20. Aug. 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es da einen kausalen Zusammenhang gibt. Eine Maus mit Zecke habe ich noch nie gesehen. Es gibt wahrscheinlich nur viele Mäuse und viele __ Zecken, unabhängig von einander. Aber Dein Problem kenne ich. Ich bin auch die Opferanode, wie mein Mann immer sagt, wenn ich zerstochen und ausgesogen werde und er nicht.
Also entweder einsprühen oder, wenn Du eine lange Hose trägst, einmal unten mit Panzertape abkleben.

Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass Du den Mäusen nicht an den Kragen willst!


----------



## Vogel (14. Sep. 2020)

Meine Mutter hatte früher öfter Ratten im Hühnerstall. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, wie sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen hat. Ich glaube, sie hatte Fallen aufgestellt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Anja W. (20. Sep. 2021)

Naja, Plage würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen...

Neulich habe ich etwas verwundert Sonnenblumenkernschalen _auf_ der alten Blüte gesehen 
 

Da hatte ich so einen Verdacht und habe mal die Wildkamera aufgestellt. Der Verdacht hat sich bestätigt...
Leider stand die Kamera zu dicht dran und die Mäuse sind unscharf. Aber niedlich sind sie trotzdem.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2021)

Hi Anja,

unser alter Cocker würde sich über so ne "Maus am Stiel" freuen

vor Jahren hatten wie mal Waldmäuse die abends das Lattengitter beim __ Wein hochkletterten um sich sich an den  Weinbeeren gütlich zu tun. Da wir damals unsere "Katze" noch net hatten und die damaligen beiden Cocker gar kein Interesse hatten Mäuse zu fangen ließen die sich net mal dabei stören (man konnte so auf 2m an sie rankommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> und habe mal die Wildkamera aufgestellt.


Irgend wann benötige ich sowas auch


----------



## Anja W. (22. Sep. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Irgend wann benötige ich sowas auch


Das ist die Kamera von Aldi, die es manchmal gibt. Für so'n Quatsch reicht die alle Mal.


----------



## hessi (22. Sep. 2021)

Bei mir schwimmen die Wühlmäuse durch den Teich ,die sind bei uns im Garten das größte Problem,ohne Drahtgeflecht um die Wurzeln kann man nichts mehr einpflanzen.Die Ratten habe ich anscheinend in Griff bekommen,2020 habe ich über 20 Ratten gefangen mit Schlagfallen.Trotzdem sind ständig welche bei unseren Hühnern rumgelaufen und haben das Hühnerfutter gefressen.Bin im Frühjahr dann auf Gift-Pads umgestiegen ,seit dem hab ich keine mehr.Ich war immer gegen Gift,aber das scheint bei Ratten die einzige Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Irgend wann benötige ich sowas auch


Hi Torsten,

willste auch mal sehen wer/was sich nachts so im Garten rumtreibt  

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (23. Sep. 2021)

Manchmal ist’s besser wenn man nicht weiß was nachts im Garten rumläuft.Fuchs,Waschbären,Marder,Igel,Ratten ist ja schon Standart.Aber wenn man Nachts rausgeht zur Mülltonne und es steht was hundeartiges vor einem (meiner Nachbarin passiert)dann hört der Spaß auf.Wölfe brauch ich nicht auf dem Grundstück…


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Manchmal ist’s besser wenn man nicht weiß was nachts im Garten rumläuft.Fuchs,Waschbären,Marder,Igel,Ratten ist ja schon Standart.Aber wenn man Nachts rausgeht zur Mülltonne und es steht was hundeartiges vor einem (meiner Nachbarin passiert)dann hört der Spaß auf.Wölfe brauch ich nicht auf dem Grundstück…


Keine bange, auch der tut keinem was - höchstens ein Schaf muss mal dran glauben. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Keine bange, auch der tut keinem was - Willi



nur hoffentlich haben das Wölfe auch gelesen wenn sie sich zu Tote erschrecken weil nachts plötzlich so eine Hausfrau mit Mülltüten in den Griffeln vor ihnen steht 

mich hatte einer meiner roten Piranhas ja auch schon mal in die Hand gebissen obwohl das eigentlich so richtige "Angstscheißer" sind 

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Sep. 2021)

Bitte spielt hier nicht die Rotkäppchen-Karte.


----------



## hessi (24. Sep. 2021)

Nen Goldschakal hab ich auch noch anzubieten,wurde in Schlitz/Hessen 9km von mir von nem Jäger fotografiert.Dachte immer Schakale gibts nur in Afrika…


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Nen Goldschakal hab ich auch noch anzubieten,wurde in Schlitz/Hessen 9km von mir von nem Jäger fotografiert.Dachte immer Schakale gibts nur in Afrika…


Wenns so weiter geht mit den Temperaturen, sind die Löwen eines Tages hier. Willi


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht mit den Temperaturen, sind die Löwen eines Tages hier. Willi


Sind sie doch schon lange. Nur sind sie aktuell noch hinter Gittern. Wenn es jedoch nach einigen Menschen geht, sind wir bald hinter Gittern und die Natur darf dann machen was sie will.


----------



## TeichChaot (24. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht mit den Temperaturen, sind die Löwen eines Tages hier. Willi


Das war doch schon früher mal so. Da badeten Höhe Köln Nilpferde im Rhein. Nix Neues also


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Das war doch schon früher mal so. Da badeten Höhe Köln Nilpferde im Rhein. Nix Neues also


Ja, Elefanten hatten wir auch schon. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Nen Goldschakal hab ich auch noch anzubieten,wurde in Schlitz/Hessen 9km von mir von nem Jäger fotografiert.Dachte immer Schakale gibts nur in Afrika…


Hi Hessi,

der Goldschakal ist in Europa schon nach dem Fall des "eisernen Vorhangs" ins Donaudelta eingewandert und breitet sich nun, wie einst ja auch sämtliche andere afrikanische Einwander der Zwischeneiszeiten  (Elefanten, Antilopen, Nashörner, Löwen, Nilpferde, Krokodile, Hyänen, ect.) die Donau hoch immer weiter aus. Vor net mal 150.000 lebte hier noch eine bunte Mischung von Pflanzen aus Eurasien (u.a. Wälder mit __ Magnolien, Ginkgos, Urweltmammutbäume, __ Eichen, __ Linden, Pinien) und Fauna aus Europa/Asien/Afrika. Bevor es dann mal wieder deutlich "kalt" wurde und die letzte Eiszeit begann in deren letzten Zügen wir heute noch leben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht mit den Temperaturen, sind die Löwen eines Tages hier. Willi


die waren auch schon hier, sind auch erst vor ca. 2200 Jahren in Europa "ausgestorben" worden 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die waren auch schon hier, sind auch erst vor ca. 2200 Jahren in Europa "ausgestorben" worden
> 
> MfG Frank


Ich weiß nur von Säbelzahntieger. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2021)

Hi Willi,

die gabs hier aber  net, die Smilodon waren Amis 

aber guck mal hier,  in der Grotte de Chauvet ham se vor ca. 35.000 Jahren von den Viechern sogar schon Bilder gemacht (waren vieleicht sogar welche von meiner Sippe die das an die Wand gepimpt haben. Die Vorfahren meiner mütterliche Seite stammen aus der Gegend Ardeche/Roussillon/Westprovence - vieleicht zieht es mich auch deswegen seit jahrzenten nach Südfrankreich


----------



## Knipser (24. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> die gabs hier aber  net, die Smilodon waren Amis
> 
> aber guck mal, die Cro-Magnon in der Grotte de Chauvet haben davon vor ca. 35.000 Jahren sogar schon Fotos gemacht


Hi Frank
Ich glaub, die hat man auch gut erhalten in amerikanische Asphalt-Tümpel gefunden. Willi


----------



## hessi (25. Sep. 2021)

Hab heute nen Kackhaufen gefunden bei uns im Garten,war so groß wie Katzenkacke und es waren Pflaumensteine darin.Wer macht sowas?Waschbär,Dachs?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Wälder mit __ Magnolien, Ginkgos, __ Mammutbäume, __ Eichen, __ Linden


Ups, habe ich alles in in unser Waldstück gepflanzt.....
Magnolie, Ginkgos, Mammutbäume, Eichen, Roteichen, Linden, __ Spitzahorn, __ Bergahorn, __ Judasbaum, Robienie, Wallnuss, __ Bienenbaum, __ Maulbeere, Elsbeere, Mehlberre, Pekanus, Robienie, Säulenzypesse, Baumhassel, Kirsche, Apfelbaum, __ Sicheltanne, Felsenbirne, __ Marone, Buche, __ Tulpenbaum, Weide, __ Kornelkirsche, __ Amberbaum und bestimmt habe ich noch was vergessen.

Irgend wass sollte den Klimawandel mit machen. 

Jetz brauche ich nur noch billige dauerhafte Schild für spätere Generationen


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jetz brauche ich nur noch billige dauerhafte Schild für spätere Generationen


Moin,
Schau mal ob bei dir in der Nähe ein Fassaden- Händler mit Zuschnitt ist.
Die sollten günstig HPL Abfälle haben. Einfach auf Maß zuschneiden und mit einem Dremel oder ähnlichem gravieren. Das sollte für die nächsten 30 Jahre halten.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> HPL


Scheint schon ganz nett. Nur die Platte wird dann doch bestimmt von irgend welchen Helden im Wald verteilt.
Könnte man ggf irgendwo drauf dübeln......Das Zeug ist gekauft ziemlich teuer. 

Vielleicht sollte ich gleich etwas in Stein meißeln.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Sep. 2021)

Moin,

um mal wieder auf das Eingangsthema "Mäuseplage" zurückzukommen, bei mir machen sich jetzt Wühlmäuse am Teichrand breit.
Ich könnte  blöd ist nur, dass die Hunde mir den Teichrand bis auf den letzten Stein umkrempeln würden und das sähe nicht mehr feierlich aus. Eventuell könnte ich den Einsatz von Chinaböllern ausprobieren? Hat das Erfolg oder besser Schlagfallen aufstellen? 



hessi schrieb:


> Hab heute nen Kackhaufen gefunden bei uns im Garten,war so groß wie Katzenkacke und es waren Pflaumensteine darin.Wer macht sowas?Waschbär,Dachs?


Gut, dass Du das ansprichst, so eine "schwarze Wurst" lag letzte Woche vor meiner Bürotür auf der Fußmatte. Ich hatte erst die Nachbarskatze in Verdacht, denn das wäre nicht das erste Mal. Aber dann fielen mir auch die Kerne auf, drum könnte es sich durchaus um einen Waschbären handeln, der zuvor Steinobst genascht hat


----------



## PeBo (29. Sep. 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte ich den Einsatz von Chinaböllern ausprobieren? Hat das Erfolg oder besser Schlagfallen aufstellen?


Benzin in die Gänge und dann anstecken soll auch helfen:


----------



## hessi (29. Sep. 2021)

Chinaböller hab ich auch noch welche zuhause,hab da ehrlich gesagt auch schon dran gedacht die in den Wühlmausgängen zu zünden,da kann ja eigentlich nichts passieren.Die Druckwelle und der Schwarzpulverrauch wird den Mäusen sicher nicht gefallen.Bei mir haben die auch das ganze Ufer durchlöchert und schwimmen gemütlich im Teich umher.Gegen die Wasserspitzmaus hab ich ja nichts,auch wenn sie mal ein __ Moderlieschen frisst.Aber die Wühlmäuse fressen mir die ganzen Obstbäume im Garten an.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2021)

Ich merke immer, daß es wirklich Herbst wird, wenn die Maulwurfhügel auf dem Rasen auftauchen, und die Wühlmausgänge sich fast
schnurgerade unter der Grasnarbe hoch wölben 
Ich mache aber gar nichts mehr dagegen, und rege mich auch nicht auf. Ich wohne ja nun mal am Rande eine Waldes, und hab mich damit abgefunden, daß die Tiere auch gerne hier wohnen.


----------



## hessi (6. Okt. 2021)

Ich wohne auch am Ortsrand,haben hier auch viele scheue Katzen,hab jetzt angefangen die Katzen neben meinem Teich zu füttern um sie etwas zu binden damit sie auch hin und wieder mal ne Ratte oder Maus fangen.In meiner Gerätehütte habe ich fast täglich ne Maus in der Schlagfalle,die Ratten habe ich wohl in Griff bekommen,mit Giftpads.Die haben mir alle Geräte vollgekackt,war echt ne Sauerrei.


----------



## Anja W. (6. Okt. 2021)

Rattengift: Cumarinvergiftungen bei Hunden & Katzen [04|21]
					

Die Derivate der zweiten Generation sind so stark, dass Hunde und Katzen bereits durch das Fressen von vergifteten Nagern eine Vergiftung erleiden können.



					www.petdoctors.at
				




Ich hoffe, du fütterst keine Katzen und lockst sie an, während du Ratten vergiftest. Zusehen zu müssen, wie eine Katze langsam zu Grunde geht, weil sie eine halbtote Ratte beim Nachbarn erwischt hat, ist wirklich sehr schlimm.


----------



## hessi (6. Okt. 2021)

Ich leg nur in meiner Gerätehütte Gift aus,da kommt keine Katze rein.Die Ratten haben ihre Nester unter unserer Holzterrasse anscheinend sterben die dort,zumindest habe ich noch nie eine Tote Ratte gefunden.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Okt. 2021)

Genau das meinte ich. Die Gerätehütte ist zu klein, als dass die Ratten an Ort und Stelle sterben und sie schleppen sich raus. Auf dem Weg zur Terrasse lauern die Katzen. Oder stinkt es unter der Terrasse schon nach Rattenkadavern? Ratten sind zu schlau. Wenn eine vergiftet ins Nest kommt, würden sie es sofort verlassen. 
Mit dem Katzenfutter lockst du wieder Ratten an, die du dann wieder vergiften musst und damit vergiftest du die Katzen. 
Also entweder du benutzt Lebendfallen, die du täglich kontrolliert oder du legst Gift dort aus, wo die Ratten vor Ort sterben und kümmerst dich selbst um die Kadaver. 
Aber vergifteten Ratten und angelockte Katzen geht gar nicht!!


----------



## hessi (7. Okt. 2021)

1.Es stinkt tatsächlich unter der Terrasse
2.Die Giftpads wirken nach Angaben vom Hersteller erst nach 2-3 Tagen.
Die Pads haben eine so niedrige Dosierung das sie teilweise nicht mal bei großen Ratten wirken.
3.Ich hab eine Wildkamera über den Futterplatz hängen,bis jetzt waren nur Katzen und ein Igel zu sehen,sobald eine Ratte drauf ist tue ich das Futter weg.
Ich hatte schon Lebendfallen,hab die Ratten dann 10km weiter im Wald ausgesetzt.Andere ertränken die Tiere in Regenfässern.2020 hatte ich Schlagfallen aufgestellt,habe über 20 Ratten getötet,trotzdem wurden die Ratten nicht weniger.Im letzten Jahr haben wir die Katze meiner Mutter(eine eifrige Rattenfängerin) einschläfern müssen weil sich ein Rattenbiss am Hals entzündet hatte.
Also,es hilft nur Gift.Habe seit Wochen keine Ratte mehr gesehen.Vorher liefen die tagsüber im Hühnergehege rum und haben das Hühnerfutter gefressen und reingeschissen.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Okt. 2021)

Dann wünsche ich dir nur, dass niemals eine Katze in deinen Armen elendig an Rattengift krepiert.


----------



## hessi (7. Okt. 2021)

Ich wünsche dir das du keine Rattenplage auf deinem Grundstück hast die dir auf den Terrassentisch kacken.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Okt. 2021)

Die hatten wir schon. Sonst hätte der Nachbar kein Gift im Kabuff neben dem Hühnerstall ausgelegt. Mit Schlagfallen, Umbau des Stalls, Futterautomaten, Lagern des Feuerholzes auf Paletten und Reduzieren der Möglichkeiten zum Nestbau sind sie aber verschwunden.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Okt. 2021)

@Anja W. : Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass @hessi keine Katze vergiften, sondern das immense Rattenproblem in den Griff kriegen möchte. Irgendwann sind die Biester aber auch schlau genug nicht mehr auf den "Schlagfallen-Trick" reinzufallen, jedenfalls konnte ich das Anfang des Jahres im eigenen Garten beobachten. Die Viecher haben die Falle ausgelöst und sind teilweise mit der Beute wieder verschwunden. Für mich kommen aufgrund unserer Hunde keine Giftköder infrage, zumal wir auch Füchse und diverse Greifvögel in Garten haben. Aber wenn die Ratten überhand nehmen bleibt einem auch nicht mehr viel anderes übrig. Durch Ratten- und auch Mäusekot können viele gefährliche Krankheiten übertragen werden, das möchte man weder einem selbst noch dem geliebten Haustier zumuten.


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2021)

@Anja W. und @hessi :
Na ja, Ihr müsst nicht gleich "aufeinander einschlagen". 


Wer eine Katze oder einen Hund und einen großen Garten mit Wühlmäusen hat, der steht höchstpersönlich vor dem gleichen Problem und kann dieses aus beiden Positionen betrachten. (Nachtrag: siehe Beitrag von @Ida17 von eben)

Das Problem im Mäuse-/Rattengift sind die Rodentizide, da gibt es sogenannte zwei Generationen.
Die erste Generation, deren Wirkung ca. 12-14 Stunden nach der Aufnahme eintritt, ist für Katzen noch relativ(!) unproblematisch, es gibt aber bei den Nagern Resistenzen gegen diese Wirkstoffe. (Unproblematischer deshalb, weil die Nager zeitnäher nach der Aufnahme sterben und Wühlmäuse eher in der Höhle als im Freien sterben. Bei Ratten ist das wieder etwas anders ...)

Problematisch ist die zweite Generation, deren Wirkung erst nach zwei bis drei Tagen eintritt.
Da die Wirkung so spät eintritt, besteht deshalb eine erhöhte Möglichkeit der Bioakkumulitation des Giftes. Also, dass sich das Gift in Haus- und Nutztieren ansammelt, wenn diese mehrere Nager fangen und fressen können, welche das Gift aufgenommen haben.
Und Hunde reagieren noch empfindlicher auf Rodentizide.


Es gibt viele Seiten im Netz, hier eine aus der Sicht der Haustiere ...


Es ist schwierig, als Betroffener in solchen Fällen eine richtige Entscheidung zu treffen ...

VG Carsten


PS:
Kein Futter für die Katze hinstellen - das wäre auch eine Einladung für Nager ...


----------



## hessi (7. Okt. 2021)

@Anja W.- Bei den Schlagfallen lief alles glatt bei euch?Bei mir nicht immer,mal hing ein Vorderbein drin (was die Ratte sich wahrscheinlich selbst abgebissen hat),mal ein Schwanz und das extremste war die komplette __ Nase mit Schnurrbart.Also auch nicht viel humaner als Rattengift finde ich.Und Brennholz auf Paletten setzen,verstehe nicht den Sinn,da schaffe ich doch erstrecht Hohlräume für Nester.
Futterautomat für die Hühner ist eine Überlegung wert,allein für die Schwärme an Spatzen die das Futter fressen.Das Anfütter n der Katzen ist erst seit ein paar Tagen,das letzte Gift habe ich im Juni ausgelegt,seitdem keine einzige Ratte mehr   Gesichtet worden.
Zum Thema Katzen:Wir stehen in Verbindung mit dem Tierschutzverein Hünfeld und dem Tierheim Fulda/Hünfeld,wir bekommen von den Katzenfallen gestellt,die Katzen werden dann im Tierheim entwurmt und Kastriert und zum Teil nehmen wir sie dann zurück,als Freigänger oder in diesem Jahr eine für meinen Neffen und eine für meine Mutter.Eine Katze hat im Mai und im September jeweils 5 Junge geboren,der Wurf im September erfolgte schon im Tierheim nachdem wir sie eingefangen hatten.


----------



## Anja W. (7. Okt. 2021)

Ich schlage auf niemanden ein. Das würde noch ganz anders klingen. Aber ich möchte verhindern, dass auch nur eine Katze oder ein Hund so verwenden muss, wie unsere oder dass auch nur ein Mensch dieses schreckliche Erlebnis teilen muss.
Der zeitliche Abstand der Vergiftungsaktion und dem Füttern der Katzen war für mich nicht ersichtlich.

Danke Carsten für die Infos. 
Während der Vergiftungsaktion ist auch noch eine weitere Katze gestorben und ein relativ junger Dackel wurde eingeschläfert. Das ist meines Erachtens ein hoher Preis.

Ja, die Schlagfallen haben funktioniert. Die Paletten sorgen für Durchzug und den mögen Ratten überhaupt nicht.

Der Gefahr, die von Ratten ausgeht ist mir auch bewusst und ich hasse diese Viecher genauso in meiner Umgebung.


----------



## hessi (8. Okt. 2021)

Anscheinend sind jetzt auch Haselmäuse im Garten,hab vor 4-5Jahren 40 Haselnussbäume als Sichtschutz gepflanzt und natürlich als Kaninchenfutter(die Blätter).


----------



## Anja W. (8. Okt. 2021)

Hier sind auch drei __ Hasel. Nur haben die Nüsse gar keine Chance so reif zu werden. Das Eichhorn erntet jeden Zeig vorher systematisch ab. 
Glückwunsch zu den süßen Haselmäusen, @hessi.  Hast du schon so ein hübsches Kugelnest gefunden?


----------



## hessi (8. Okt. 2021)

Ich hab ein Kugelnest an der Gartenhütte im Clematisbusch gesehen,dachte aber immer das es vom Zaunkönig ist,der hat sogar eins in die Gartenhütte gebaut.


----------



## Turbo (8. Okt. 2021)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle 12 Seiten Mäuseplage reingezogen. 
Einfach mal so als Gedankengang.
Für eine Mäuseplage stimmt meist etwas im Umfeld nicht. 
(Nicht funktionierender Lebensraum für Nützlinge und die natürlichen Feinde der Mäuse.)
Würde daran arbeiten und nicht daran, das effizienteste Gift für die Vernichtung der  Mäuse und deren natürlichen Feinde zu finden und einzusetzen. 

Sorry... konnte mich nicht zurückhalten


----------



## hessi (8. Okt. 2021)

Ich hab mit meiner Wildkamera bei mir im Garten schon Füchse,Waschbären und Marder fotografiert.In der Fichte beim Nachbarn nistet jedes Jahr ein Falkenpärchen,Rotmilan und Bussard kreisen auch ständig über uns,dazu kommen noch 3-4 Katzen die hier umherziehen.Also Fressfeinde haben die Nagetiere bei mir im Garten genug.Früher hatten wir mal zwei Deutsch Kurzhaar,die waren effektiv im Mäusenester ausgraben,aber unser aktueller Labrador frisst lieber Äpfel und Birnen


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Okt. 2021)

Vor einigen Jahren hatt ich auch mal ein Mäuseproblem, trotz vorhandener Feinde.
Die Mäuse waren in der Überzahl.
Eine Ursache war, der Nachbar hat alte Rockwoolplatten an der Grundstücksgrenze gelagert.  
Ein Mehrgenerationenhaus für kleine Nager ist daraus entstanden.  
Die zweite Ursache hab ich bei der Erneuerung meiner Terasse gefunden.
Früher befand sich da ein kleiner Keller.
Beim Abriss hab ich mit Schutt und alten Steinen das entstandene Loch verfüllt.
Über die Jahre ist durch Trocknung der Kleinkram nach unten gerieselt und oben entstanden größere Hohlräume, ein prima Lebensraum für Kleingetier.
Fischfutterreste taten ein übriges.
Will eigentlich nur sagen, vieleicht sind die Lebensbedingungen zu optimal.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (8. Okt. 2021)

Ein klassisches Beispiel was passiert, wenn man gegen die Natur arbeitet. 
Leider bewegt sich die Menschheit immer mehr in diese Richtung.








						Mäuseplage in Australien: "Sie nagen alles kaputt"
					

In Australien breiten sich derzeit Millionen von Mäusen aus und vernichten die Ernten - und nicht nur das. Dabei haben die verzweifelten Landwirte sich gerade erst von Dürren und Überschwemmungen erholt. Von Lena Bodewein.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Die ganze Menschheit können wir nicht retten. Aber im kleinen gutes tun.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2021)

so,

die Wühlmäuse haben wieder zugeschlagen. Muttern wunderte sich heute früh beim Vögel füttern warum ihre Waldhortensie so komisch aussah und zog mal dran (hatte dann alle Triebe in der Hand weil alle Wurzeln abgenagt waren). Bei der der von __ Pfaffenhütchen von ihr abgetrennt sitzenden Samthortensie genau das gleiche. Ich bange schon um die ganzen Stauden in der benachbarten Blumenwiese und muß unsere alte bellende "Katz" mal wieder auf sie scharf machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Nov. 2021)

Hei, diesjahr waren die Mäuse nicht ganz so schlimm, wie letztes Jahr, aber immernoch zugange...Ich teile gerne mein Obst und Gemüse mit Insekten, Vögeln und vonmiraus auch den Mäusen...aber wenn sie mir garnix übrig lassen, werde ich sauer...Was ich auch nicht mag...ich hab grad eine etwas größere Maus im Wurmkomposter, nachdem mir im Sommer eine Ratte das Mäusegitter so unterwühlt hat, das ein Schlupfloch frei wurde...das blöde Mäusevieh wühlt mir jetzt den dauern den ganzen Komposter um und was ihr nicht gefällt, schafft sie nach draußen, wo es dann unter dem Sichtschutzzaun rüber zum Nachbarn rieselt und dort die Mauer runter fällt....Kartoffelschalen, Kirschkerne, kurz..alles was sie nicht mag...der Nachbar und ich sind beide sauer auf das Vieh...der Nachbar hat sogar schon verlangt, das ich den Komposter wo anders hinstelle..der steht da schon 30 Jahre..hab keinen andern Platz...sind auch 3 Komposter..nicht nur einer..Auf jedenfall will ich das Vieh verjagen...überleg schon dauernd hin und her...Die Schnappfalle verwühlt sie dauernd...hab schon überlegt, die ganze Fläche im Komposter mit Fallen vollzustellen..ey..da fällt einem Zeug ein..was im mom mein Favorit ist, alle 15cm dicke lagen ein Stück Gitternetz reinlegen, dann kann sie nichtmehr von unten nach oben wühlen. Dann hab ich die Dinger halt im Kompost. Holunderjauche mögen sie angelblich nicht..werd gleich einen Eimer voll ansetzen. Wenn ich vorbeilaufe haue ich immer paarmal drauf...und wenn ich neues "Futter" bringe, grab ich den ganzen Komposter gründlich mit der Grabgabel um...Mal sehen, wer den längeren Atem hat...aber im mom sieht es aus, als wäre das Vieh der Sieger...
Wenn wenigstens mein schöner Wurmkompost nicht den Abflug zum Nachbarn machen würde..dann könnte man sich ja evt. noch arrangieren...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (21. Nov. 2021)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr gedacht habe, ein Haufen mit hellem Sand direkt an der Hauswand käme von den Ameisen, denke ich jetzt beim nächsten Haufen auch eher an Mäuse. 
 
Nur, wo kommt der helle Sand ohne einen Krümel dunkler Erde her? Dort habe ich beim Pflanzen sehr viel neue Erde eingebracht und auch darunter ist der Sandboden grau. Die Mäuse können den Sand ja nur unter der Mauer weg gegraben haben, oder?

Solche Mäuselöcher habe ich öfter mal.
 

Das sind aber keine Wühlmäuse und bisher ist auch noch nichts kaputt gegangen. Bei dem neuen Haufen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, obwohl auch da keine weiteren Gänge zu sehen sind. Mal sehen, wie lange der __ Sommerflieder aufrecht steht...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Nov. 2021)

Bei mir zerstören die Wühlmäuse seit 5 Jahren jedes Jahr zuverlässig meinen Ziegelweg, der von der Gartenpforte zur Haustür führt. Jedes Frühjahr habe ich den Weg bislang repariert, teils bereits am Folgetag waren Steine hochgeklappt und riesige Sandhaufen aufgeschüttet. Beim Treten auf den umliegenden Weg brach man dann ein. Vor zwei Monaten habe ich den Weg nochmals geflickt, 14 Sandhaufen wurden seitdem aufgeschüttet. Jetzt habe ich kurzen Prozess gemacht und ein Bauunternehmen beauftragt, den Weg zu erneuern – mit dicker Schottertragschicht; bis jetzt war eine reine Sandschicht unter den Steinen vorhanden. An zwei neuralgischen Punkten (sprich: Mäuseautobahn) werde ich Drainagerohre in die Tragschicht einbauen lassen – für Wasser und Mäuse. Was mir ein Rätsel ist: Ich habe einen sehr großen naturnahen Garten (rund zweieinhalbtausend Quadratmeter), wo die Mäuse nach Herzenslust buddeln können. WARUM muss es ausgerechnet der Weg sein? Das ist einfach nicht fair …! Und was das passende Umfeld angeht – zu meinem Haushalt gehören vier Katzen. Das sollte sich doch unter Mäusen eigentlich herumsprechen?


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> zu meinem Haushalt gehören vier Katzen. Das sollte sich doch unter Mäusen eigentlich herumsprechen?


Ja das hatt es auch, darum sind die Mäuse auch bei dir.
Wenn du jedoch sowas wie einen Jack Russel dir anschaffen würdest .....
Aber dein Weg wäre dann immer noch nicht besser. Weil irgendwie muss ja auch der Hund durch die Mauselöcher passen


----------



## Turbo (22. Nov. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Früher hatten wir mal zwei Deutsch Kurzhaar,die waren effektiv im Mäusenester ausgraben,aber unser aktueller Labrador frisst lieber Äpfel und Birne


In der heutigen Zeit ist Vegi ja in. Aber bei Hunden....was hast du da wieder angestellt.  



Ps...  mein  Beagle hatte auch Äpfel zum fressen gern. Aber nur in mundgerechten Portionen.


----------



## hessi (22. Nov. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit ist Vegi ja in. Aber bei Hunden....was hast du da wieder angestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...  mein  Beagle hatte auch Äpfel zum fressen gern. Aber nur in mundgerechten Portionen.


Keine Ahnung,unser Labrador lebt eben gesund.Hagebutten und Schlehen frisst er auch gerne,aber nur wenn die überreif sind.


----------



## hessi (23. Nov. 2021)

Bei uns in der Rhön regeln wir das anders..


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Nov. 2021)

lecker


----------



## Knipser (30. Nov. 2021)

Hallo.
Ob die Katze das wohl merkt, dass das gebratene Mäuse sind? Gruß; Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Rhön regeln wir das anders..


Hi Hessi,

wir als Hesse tun ja so ziemlich alles fresse

MfG Frank


----------

